# Handmade accessories



## baileyr2

Hello all! This is my first post here and I wanted to share some of the things I've made for my hedgie, Spike, as well as his current set-up. I've had Spike since last Friday and he is amazing! He is quite possibly the cutest pet I've ever had, and I love his personality and the way that he licks his lips is the cutest thing I've seen in my entire life. He's a five-month old rescue from Craigslist. He was free and seems to be in really good health, but I'm taking him in for a check-up tomorrow. 
Here's Spike enjoying one of the snuggle sacks I made for him:

















His home is a 2x3 C&C and he seems to really like it. His temporary wheel (a comfort wheel) was out of the cage being washed. My CSW is coming tomorrow and I'm really excited! 
Here are two of the other liners I've made for him:

















And his hat:








His bed:








His dig box:
















And finally, the two carriers I've made for him:

































I'm using the day of the dead bag for when I take him to the vet tomorrow. I'm a Spanish teacher and couldn't resist purchasing that fabric 

Thanks for looking and if you have any feedback or anything I can improve, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

First off:

Thank you for rescuing that hedgehog! Craigslist and other sites are full of unwanted hedgehogs that get tossed around by people who don't do research or are fooled into thinking a hedgehog is like a dog or cat and end up getting rid of them.

I'd say you have a very spoiled hedgie! Lucky and lovely looking setups for your hedgehog!

I hope you continue to frequent our community and share countless photos of this cutie ^.^


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks! He is such a sweetheart, I don't know how someone could want to get rid of him! And it doesn't hurt that he is cute beyond all reason. Of course I'm not biased, though 

Here's a couple other pics of him:


----------



## Guest

Awww adorable >.< similar color to one of my girl hedgies sooo cute. 

Well Welcome to HHC!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Oh my gosh, he is so cute!!!

Welcome to HHC! It's so awesome that you rescued him, and it sounds like his setup is fit for a king 

More pics!


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks! I've learned so much from lurking on here over the past month or so! He sure thinks he's a king. It's been nice to have someone else to sew for, as I have run through my whole sewing to-do list this summer. Although cutting all that fleece out can really give you some serious hand cramps lol.


----------



## LarryT

Welcome to the forums, Congrats and kudos to you for taking this hog in and treating em like royalty from the start!


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks, Larry. I'm excited for the wheel I bought from you to get here tomorrow. It seems like it's taken forever, but that's just because I'm extremely impatient  They had him running on a mesh wheel :? Poor guy.


----------



## hanhan27

Ohhh my, he is so freaking adorable! I can see why you're confused about why someone would want to give him up - but at least they did. Now he's yours and will be spoiled and have an obviously wonderful forever home.  

I love the things you made for him! I wish I had more craft-sense. I'm craft-handicapped haha. 

I hope to see more of you in the forums!


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks hanhan! I hope to be able to spend more time here! It's been so helpful and informative.
As far as the crafts, i have too much creativity, so I need multiple outlets. My grandma had taught me how to sew by my 5th birthday, and it's been down hill ever since :lol:


----------



## panda

i love the day of the dead fabric & the pirate fabric! your stuff is awesome!


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks, Panda! I have a bit of an addiction to cute fabric  It's pretty bad lol.


----------



## sayhedgehog

Welcome to the forums and man, is he adorable! Kudos to you for taking him in and giving him such a happy and lovely decorated home! :lol:


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks, Roxie! I sure am a fan of his!


----------



## DexterTheHog

Ohmygosh! Everything you made is SO CUTE! 
What a lucky hedgie! I love the carrying bags! Dexter would like one of those... and I always wish his bag had a handle haha
Maybe i'll make an attempt at crafting....


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks! You should! They're super easy. They took me about 45 minutes each, and about 20 of those minutes were cutting and ironing. He really likes how they have fleece strips sewn inside for him to burrow in.


----------



## JLF1995

Awwwwwww... your hedgie is SOOOOOOOO CUTE! 
I am making a dig box as soon as I find some fabric I like. 
I am also thinking of getting or making a hedgie bag. :mrgreen:


----------



## baileyr2

Thank you! I find him very handsome  The bags were super easy to make! You should give it a shot!


----------



## Guest

baileyr2 said:


> Thank you! I find him very handsome  The bags were super easy to make! You should give it a shot!


That signature picture is possibly the greatest thing I have ever seen....EVER...of all time


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks twcogar! I felt like he needed a 'stache


----------



## beautsbelle

Oh wow, your sewing is awesome! Do you give sewing lessons? LOL. I ended up just buying fleece and cutting it with pinking shears around the edges then cutting 2 of the same pattern and just laying one on top of the other. I am artistically challenged!


----------



## Guest

baileyr2 said:


> Thanks twcogar! I felt like he needed a 'stache


He might be the most dignified hedgehog of all time XD


----------



## panda

haha i think i do too! i have 6 yards worth of stuff for Norma currently :roll:


----------



## baileyr2

TWCOGAR said:


> baileyr2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks twcogar! I felt like he needed a 'stache
> 
> 
> 
> He might be the most dignified hedgehog of all time XD
Click to expand...

It's very possible. All he needs now is a monocle. And possibly a cane.

Beautsbelle - Thanks! It is super easy to sew all of those things. You just need to be able to sew a straight-ish line. Although the advantage of just layering the fleece is that you can just remove each layer as it becomes dirty.

Panda - I wish I only had 6 yards. Yeesh. My stash takes up two bookcases. As I said, it's an addiction. An addiction that runs in the family. I like to tell myself that I really had no chance to be normal :lol:


----------



## panda

haha well considering i've only had a hedgie since the beginning of May and i have done as much fleece crafting as i have i feel a bit crazy but at least i am set for a long long time :lol:


----------



## panda

** i also have to add that i dont think any of us have a chance at being Normal.. i mean we do own hedgehogs! :lol:


----------



## PJM

Welcome to HHC!! Your hedgie is super cute & I just love your signature! The bags & everything look great!

It's good to have you!!


----------



## baileyr2

panda said:


> haha well considering i've only had a hedgie since the beginning of May and i have done as much fleece crafting as i have i feel a bit crazy but at least i am set for a long long time :lol:


If it makes you feel better, I've only had my hedgie since Friday  I have been sewing for a while, though.

Thanks, PJM. He just got his first bath tonight and did soo well. He's wrapped up like a pokey burrito snuggling on my chest. He makes it so easy to love him


----------



## panda

aw haha at least my obsession isnt too bad then :lol:  its a great hobby, relaxing!


----------



## baileyr2

I'm glad that makes you feel better haha. I agree that it's relaxing. I just love any kind of crafting!


----------



## cylaura

OH EM GEE Spike is so darn cute! How lucky he is to have found you! His coloring is very similar to my hedgie, Liam. 

I looove all your sewing projects! Especially the bags with the strap. You said you have fleece strips sewn inside those? Any chance of posting more pictures so the sewing-challenged among us can get some inspiration? :lol:


----------



## baileyr2

Liam is cute too! Here's a pic o the inside of the day of the dead bag:








There are 9 strips sewn to each side, a row of 4, then 3 staggered, and then 1 on each end running perpendicular to the others. I hope that helps! Like I said, they are super easy to make.

In other news, he tried out his dig box last night and seems to love it! He is sleeping in it as we speak, with the strips barfed out all over the cage.


----------



## cylaura

Thank you so much! That is a really good idea - Liam already loves his hedgie bags but I bet he would like them even more with some extra burrowing material inside. Also, my dig box is made out of the same tissue box with the cartoon "germs". I have all the different patterns, I think they're so cute! Luckily (?) my allergies are so bad that I go through tissue boxes quickly! :lol: 

Can't wait to see more pictures and hear more about Spike! And I love the sig pic with the mustache. So adorable.


----------



## baileyr2

No problem! I saw someone else who had made a bag like that on here. I don't remember who now, but it was easy enough to make. When I saw the germ boxes I just had to buy it haha. My allergies aren't too bad now that I live in Texas, but being a teacher my kids sure go through the tissues like nobody's business, so it works out pretty well! Thanks about the pic! He definitely needed a 'stache. He's very debonair haha.


----------



## panda

i really really really want that day of the dead bag!! i love your design and i love the fabric soo much, would it be possible make me one????


----------



## baileyr2

Panda, you have pm


----------



## DexterTheHog

Your hedgie is clearly VERY loved  
I love the sig pic too!!!
I'll have to get my craft on and see if I can manage to make one of those...
My sewing machine is (literally) 50 years old, so i'm not confident with its stitching power and I get nervous if there's loose threads 

More pics of EVERYTHING! Hedgies, crafts, bags, all the things!!!!


----------



## baileyr2

Dexter - Older machines rock! They tend to be built soo much better than the ones now!


DexterTheHog said:


> Your hedgie is clearly VERY loved


Yes, he sure is! I love letting him camp out on my chest and sleep. It's so sweet! I enjoy having him so much and he's one of the best pets I've ever had. I can't believe it's been less than a week and I'm already so attached to him! Tonight he splatted out on me, and of course I had to get some pics:


----------



## PJM

I love happy, sleepy, splatty hedgies! He's precious.


----------



## panda

Aw those pictures are adorable!!!


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks! He is so precious when he sleeps : )


----------



## hanhan27

I love that second picture - his eyes are all sleepy and droopy :lol: Awww. What a cutie pie.

I'm really impressed with your craftiness. There are so many things I would like to try to make, but I don't want to waste any fleece by messing up! I've been trying to talk my mom into making some stuff for Milly, but she's just too darn busy.

Maybe I should just suck it up and try it :roll:


----------



## baileyr2

hanhan27 said:


> I love that second picture - his eyes are all sleepy and droopy :lol: Awww. What a cutie pie.
> 
> I'm really impressed with your craftiness. There are so many things I would like to try to make, but I don't want to waste any fleece by messing up! I've been trying to talk my mom into making some stuff for Milly, but she's just too darn busy.
> 
> Maybe I should just suck it up and try it :roll:


You should! You can always buy some cheap fleece to practice on, or you can try it on the real stuff and if worse comes to worst, you can rip the stitches out and the fleece will be no worse for wear.


----------



## hanhan27

Thats a very good point. The most sewing I've done is fixing buttons and bra straps lol. I did sew the edges of the fleece liners I use, but I used a sewing machine and did a pretty bad job of it! :lol: 

If I do decide to try, and don't mutilate the fleece, I'll post pictures hehe


----------



## CanadienHedgie

baileyr2 said:


> if worse comes to worst, you can rip the stitches out and the fleece will be no worse for wear.


When I made my first liner, I had to rip the stitches out so many times :lol: Which was sad, because I'm an "excellent sewer", said my high school sewing teacher and I made a quilt that won 2nd place  . My liners go along the bottom of the cage (obviously), then up the sides 8-10 inches (depending on the part of the cage). My liners have a layer of fleece/cotton/flannel, then a shamwow,then quilt batting and then a layer of fleece/cotton/flannel. I had a horrible time with it lol. But after I did one, they were all super easy  .


----------



## Littlefootsmama

CanadienHedgie said:


> baileyr2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if worse comes to worst, you can rip the stitches out and the fleece will be no worse for wear.
> 
> 
> 
> When I made my first liner, I had to rip the stitches out so many times :lol: Which was sad, because I'm an "excellent sewer", said my high school sewing teacher and I made a quilt that won 2nd place  . My liners go along the bottom of the cage (obviously), then up the sides 8-10 inches (depending on the part of the cage). My liners have a layer of fleece/cotton/flannel, then a shamwow,then quilt batting and then a layer of fleece/cotton/flannel. I had a horrible time with it lol. But after I did one, they were all super easy  .
Click to expand...

Using a shamwow is a brilliant idea!! I wish they were cheaper! LOL


----------



## baileyr2

Littlefootsmama said:


> Using a shamwow is a brilliant idea!! I wish they were cheaper! LOL


You can buy knock-off shamwows at Dollar Tree if you have one near you. They're only a dollar (obviously ) I don't use them in my regular liners, but I have one in between the fleece on my travel cage liner, and I also use them for drying him off after his baths. For a dollar each, they're pretty nice!


----------



## baileyr2

Here's a couple of shots of his cage:
Left side:








Right side:








FYI, his temporary wheel is being cleaned. I can't wait til I get my bucket wheel. Larry shipped it so promptly and then it sat in a sorting warehouse for 5 days! It was supposed to get here on Thurs, and it's still not here yet  I am so excited for him to try it out!
I also wanted to show you some new flannel I picked up at Joann's yesterday for a new liner:







Rainbow colors _and_ robots?? Sold! Unfortunately, the dimensions of the fabric were smaller than I thought (it was more narrow than I had expected) so I decided to sew some of the same red fleece I'm using to back it on the ends to make the fabric long enough  I think he'll like it!

If there's anything I should change about my setup, please let me know!


----------



## panda

It looks great IMO, & love the robots.. Also I had actually bought the same water dispenser but the one I had didnt fill up the bowl hardly at all so I returned it, but I really loved the concept, I was bummed out about returning it.. yours looks full from that angle, maybe mine was defective lol. :roll:


----------



## baileyr2

Mine works okay, but sometimes it takes a little while for it to refill. He seems to like it though, and I like it better than having the shallow bowl I used before. Even though I change his water every day, I still get worried that he will somehow run out. I'm a little neurotic like that :lol:


----------



## panda

Haha, yes well it was a cute little water bottle! glad it works better for you than it did for me


----------



## baileyr2

So Spike's bucket wheel arrived today. I knew the dimensions, but it's still bigger than I was expecting haha. I was amazed at how silent it is. i think Spike is going to love it!


----------



## DexterTheHog

baileyr2 said:


> So Spike's bucket wheel arrived today. I knew the dimensions, but it's still bigger than I was expecting haha. I was amazed at how silent it is. i think Spike is going to love it!


I know it's SO SILENT! I bet he'll love it


----------



## baileyr2

DexterTheHog said:


> baileyr2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Spike's bucket wheel arrived today. I knew the dimensions, but it's still bigger than I was expecting haha. I was amazed at how silent it is. i think Spike is going to love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's SO SILENT! I bet he'll love it
Click to expand...

I'm sure he will! I'm excited to see how much he used it in the morning!


----------



## panda

is it not totally crazy that as hedgie owners, we get so thrilled to start our day by see things like poopy wheels :lol: on mornings where i find Norma's cage a mess, i always say/think she had a party last night & didnt invite me :roll: :lol:


----------



## cylaura

panda said:


> is it not totally crazy that as hedgie owners, we get so thrilled to start our day by see things like poopy wheels :lol: on mornings where i find Norma's cage a mess, i always say/think she had a party last night & didnt invite me :roll: :lol:


Oh my gosh I know! And the opposite scenario: on mornings when Liam's wheel and cage ISN'T a mess, I immediately start thinking "oh my god, is something wrong with him? WHERE IS ALL THE POOP?" And then I go and wake him up and of course he's more than fine. Probably thinking, "sheesh, Mom, I keep clean for once and you freak out. I'll show you tonight!"

:lol:

P.S. Spike's cage looks great! Love the robot fleece!


----------



## baileyr2

cylaura said:


> P.S. Spike's cage looks great! Love the robot fleece!


Thanks! I just bought some more fleece from Joann's today since their fleece is 40% off. I got white with blue spiders, a monkey pirate print, a more graffiti pirate type print, and a nice tie dye. I have a problem haha.

Unfortunately, he did not use his wheel last night (or if he did, he didn't poop or pee on it). Maybe tonight!


----------



## hanhan27

cylaura said:


> And the opposite scenario: on mornings when Liam's wheel and cage ISN'T a mess, I immediately start thinking "oh my god, is something wrong with him? WHERE IS ALL THE POOP?" And then I go and wake him up and of course he's more than fine. Probably thinking, "sheesh, Mom, I keep clean for once and you freak out. I'll show you tonight!"


That's exactly what I do, too :shock:

Its like "No poop?... Alright, what's going on here! *Worries*"

The way I see it, poopy wheel = happy hedgehog. :lol:


----------



## panda

hahaa too true.. we must look so crazy to non hedgie people.. they just dont understand :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Oh, wow! If you have some spare time, you could totally make some spare money making small animal stuff to put on etsy!


----------



## DexterTheHog

ProjectParanoia said:


> Oh, wow! If you have some spare time, you could totally make some spare money making small animal stuff to put on etsy!


Seriously! You should start an etsy shop!! I would DEFINITELY buy one of those strips bags with a strap!! I would buy everythiiiiiing! Haha

On a more related note: with Dexter, I had to put him in his wheel and rock it back and forth a little bit to show him. He's been running ever since haha (and you'll know when he uses it. there's ALWAYS poo haha)
And I totally agree with the poop thing haha. I'm always like "Oh good! lots of poop! Dexter must have had a great time!"


----------



## baileyr2

ProjectParanoia said:


> Oh, wow! If you have some spare time, you could totally make some spare money making small animal stuff to put on etsy!


Haha, thanks! Unfortunately, teaching takes over my life during the school year, so I don't think it's really feasible, but I wish!


----------



## baileyr2

DexterTheHog said:


> ProjectParanoia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow! If you have some spare time, you could totally make some spare money making small animal stuff to put on etsy!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously! You should start an etsy shop!! I would DEFINITELY buy one of those strips bags with a strap!! I would buy everythiiiiiing! Haha
> 
> On a more related note: with Dexter, I had to put him in his wheel and rock it back and forth a little bit to show him. He's been running ever since haha (and you'll know when he uses it. there's ALWAYS poo haha)
> And I totally agree with the poop thing haha. I'm always like "Oh good! lots of poop! Dexter must have had a great time!"
Click to expand...

Thanks. Maybe one day haha. 
That's a good idea about rocking the wheel. I'll try that tonight! PS - you has mail.


----------



## panda

read here.. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewt ... 62#p111362
Norma's day of the dead hedgie bag review :lol:  
thank you again for making it for us!!


----------



## baileyr2

panda said:


> read here.. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11625&p=111362#p111362
> Norma's day of the dead hedgie bag review :lol:
> thank you again for making it for us!!


No problem! Glad you like it!


----------



## baileyr2

Well, it looks like he ran on his wheel some last night as it's a little poopy  Yay! I tried the rocking thing last night, and put a mealworm on it, so I guess it worked! Woohoo!


----------



## DexterTheHog

baileyr2 said:


> Well, it looks like he ran on his wheel some last night as it's a little poopy  Yay! I tried the rocking thing last night, and put a mealworm on it, so I guess it worked! Woohoo!


Hooray!! It will be caked in poo before you know it :lol:


----------



## baileyr2

DexterTheHog said:


> baileyr2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like he ran on his wheel some last night as it's a little poopy  Yay! I tried the rocking thing last night, and put a mealworm on it, so I guess it worked! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!! It will be caked in poo before you know it :lol:
Click to expand...

Woohoo? Haha.


----------



## baileyr2

I wanted to show a picture of the new tube I made Spike today. It has a 4" diameter and 10" long. He seems to like it!








I am also in the process of setting up an Etsy shop to sell some of my creations and I will be sure to post a link to it in the for sale forum in a couple of days. Thanks for looking!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

That tube is so cute! I love blue! I love stars! It's a space tube! Spike is one lucky hedgie  and a cute one, too!

I am waaay stoked to check out your etsy shop! :mrgreen:


----------



## baileyr2

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> That tube is so cute! I love blue! I love stars! It's a space tube! Spike is one lucky hedgie  and a cute one, too!
> 
> I am waaay stoked to check out your etsy shop! :mrgreen:


Thanks!


----------



## PJM

I just LOVE the idea of the tunnel!


----------



## baileyr2

PJM said:


> I just LOVE the idea of the tunnel!


Thanks! I know they are popular with ferrets, so I figured I'd try. It's been a real hit! He rolls around in it and will poke his head out like "Where _am_ I??" and then go back in and roll some more :lol: He is such a hoot!


----------



## ProjectParanoia

I'm glad you decided to open up a shop. I'm super stoked about it  I'm not very good with crafts myself, and I'd prefer to buy from people here than Petland!


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks! I'm the same way about supporting the "little man/woman" 
Here's a new bag that I made tonight for my little man. It's quite a bit smaller than the others he has because I think he feels more secure in smaller spaces (it's about 6" wide x 8" tall). It has a hook on each side to hook on to bra straps (which I find more comfortable than around-the-neck bags. The bottom is boxed to give him a little more space. He snuggled right in and has been asleep in it ever since 
















And of course, one with my lovely and dashingly handsome male model:









I am linking to the thread I just posted in "For Sale" about my new Etsy shop (Mods - if this is not allowed, please delete the thread link. Thanks!)
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=12882 Thanks for looking!


----------



## baileyr2

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> That tube is so cute! I love blue! I love stars! It's a space tube! Spike is one lucky hedgie  and a cute one, too!
> 
> I am waaay stoked to check out your etsy shop! :mrgreen:


It's actually sharks cause, you know, Spike's all hardcore :lol: He has a lot of ocean-themed things, but I would like to make him a space-themed set. It's just hard to find cute spacey stuff in fleece or flannel haha.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

baileyr2 said:


> It's actually sharks cause, you know, Spike's all hardcore :lol: He has a lot of ocean-themed things, but I would like to make him a space-themed set. It's just hard to find cute spacey stuff in fleece or flannel haha.


I loooove nautical frabics and such  I think it's because my boyfriend is in the Navy so it reminds me of him a little... hahaha but anchors and boats are cute anyway. At least, they are when they're printed on soft fabrics, hehe. Speaking of which, I ADORE this newest bag you just posted. I tried to hold in my "AWWWWWH".... But then the photo of Handsome Spike modeling it just sent me over the edge! :mrgreen: Toooooo cute!!

But I also agree that a space-theme would be cute too! Like starry fabric with little rockets and Saturns :lol: Seems like something you could find in the "Bedsheets for young boys" section of a department store :lol:

Also, dinosaurs! Dinosaurs in primary colors could make a cute hedgie-boy fabric.  I am sort of glad that my creative skills don't include fabrics, cause I'd probably go broke buying cute material :lol:

I'm going to go look at your Etsy shop thread right now! Eeee! Consider me a fan of your work, for sure! :mrgreen:


----------



## baileyr2

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> baileyr2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually sharks cause, you know, Spike's all hardcore :lol: He has a lot of ocean-themed things, but I would like to make him a space-themed set. It's just hard to find cute spacey stuff in fleece or flannel haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I loooove nautical frabics and such  I think it's because my boyfriend is in the Navy so it reminds me of him a little... hahaha but anchors and boats are cute anyway. At least, they are when they're printed on soft fabrics, hehe. Speaking of which, I ADORE this newest bag you just posted. I tried to hold in my "AWWWWWH".... But then the photo of Handsome Spike modeling it just sent me over the edge! :mrgreen: Toooooo cute!!
> 
> But I also agree that a space-theme would be cute too! Like starry fabric with little rockets and Saturns :lol: Seems like something you could find in the "Bedsheets for young boys" section of a department store :lol:
> 
> Also, dinosaurs! Dinosaurs in primary colors could make a cute hedgie-boy fabric.  I am sort of glad that my creative skills don't include fabrics, cause I'd probably go broke buying cute material :lol:
> 
> I'm going to go look at your Etsy shop thread right now! Eeee! Consider me a fan of your work, for sure! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Thanks!! And you should be glad that your skills are not fabric-related, because it's a BAD cycle haha. Even when I think I have plenty of fabric and couldn't possibly need more, I'll find some cute fabric that I just HAVE to buy. It's a serious problem :lol:

Spike does have a dinosaur liner and mini blankey that he loves (or maybe I just love it, I'm not sure which haha) As much as I love girl fabric, I think boy fabric is more fun. you know, rocket ships, dinosaurs, robots, dump trucks


----------



## DexterTheHog

i dont know where nikki got her fabric from, but she has lots of space things. all my liners i got from her are space themed! maybe you could ask her


----------



## Nancy

I've been sending some of my fabrics to Nikki and one of her space patterns is from me. I've got scads of space, sky stars, dinosaurs, dragons, you name it and some has gone to Nikki.


----------



## Nancy

Geez, I just went to look at my fabrics page on photo bucket and they have sure changed it since last time I was there. It's terrible now.


----------



## hedgiebuddy

baileyr2, are you going to make that Day of the Dead bag with the strap in any other fabric? I love the bag, and the one that I have made is, well, horrible. :lol:


----------



## baileyr2

hedgiebuddy said:


> baileyr2, are you going to make that Day of the Dead bag with the strap in any other fabric? I love the bag, and the one that I have made is, well, horrible. :lol:


Yeah, if you look at my easy shop there is a separate listing for the bag in your choice of fabric. Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## hedgiebuddy

Okay thank you!


----------



## baileyr2

hedgiebuddy said:


> Okay thank you!


No problem!


----------



## baileyr2

Nancy said:


> I've been sending some of my fabrics to Nikki and one of her space patterns is from me. I've got scads of space, sky stars, dinosaurs, dragons, you name it and some has gone to Nikki.


Nancy, you don't happen to remember where you got that fabric, do you? Although with you being in Canada, I'm not sure I would be able to find it.

In other news, I bit the bullet (after having Spike in a C&C for less than a month :lol and bought a ferret nation 142. I was going to just get a 141, but I read that they changed to 181 and so on and I would probably not be able to find a 143 to add to my 141 if (when? haha) I want another hedgie in the future. I got a decent deal - $219 from csnstores.com. Free shipping and $10 0ff with coupon code "10pets100" There was a used one I was thinking about getting, but it was only $10 less, and this one will be brand spankin' new  Can you tell I'm completely excited?? It should arrive by next Wednesday. Woohoo! I'll be sure to post pics when I get it set up.


----------



## DexterTheHog

Jealous! I plan on getting Dexter a better setup once I move into an apartment. My parents aren't too thrilled with how much space he takes up right now haha.

I posted some pics of happy dexter in his new bag you made him!
I'm going to take more tomorrow!
He is SO HAPPY! I couldn't get him out of it!!
It's wonderful! He loves it, I love it, it's perfect.
It's so soft too. I want to go in there haha
Thanks so much!


----------



## Nancy

baileyr2 said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sending some of my fabrics to Nikki and one of her space patterns is from me. I've got scads of space, sky stars, dinosaurs, dragons, you name it and some has gone to Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy, you don't happen to remember where you got that fabric, do you? Although with you being in Canada, I'm not sure I would be able to find it.
Click to expand...

Most of my fabrics came from Fabricland which is a Canadian store. One thing I have noticed over the years is fabric patterns seem to run in themes and different themes each year. One year it was fantasy and there were fabrics with castles, dragons, unicorns etc. Another year was space, spaceships, planets, sky, airplanes etc. Then for boys, trucks of all sizes and types, race cars, roadways etc. Another year sports, then skulls. Of course there is always different patterns but many of the fabrics are theme related. I learned early on to buy up what I thought people would be interested in because it never failed that everyone would want something after it was no longer available. :lol:

I could open my own fabric store with the fabrics I have. My walk in closet has not been walk in for many years because it is full of fabric. I will be selling a bunch of it if you are interested.


----------



## baileyr2

DexterTheHog said:


> Jealous! I plan on getting Dexter a better setup once I move into an apartment. My parents aren't too thrilled with how much space he takes up right now haha.
> 
> I posted some pics of happy dexter in his new bag you made him!
> I'm going to take more tomorrow!
> He is SO HAPPY! I couldn't get him out of it!!
> It's wonderful! He loves it, I love it, it's perfect.
> It's so soft too. I want to go in there haha
> Thanks so much!


That is so great to hear! I could totally make you a person sized one :lol: I'm so glad he likes it and I will definitely check out your pictures!


Nancy said:


> baileyr2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sending some of my fabrics to Nikki and one of her space patterns is from me. I've got scads of space, sky stars, dinosaurs, dragons, you name it and some has gone to Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy, you don't happen to remember where you got that fabric, do you? Although with you
> being in Canada, I'm not sure I would be able to find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please let me know when you decide to sell some of the fabric! I would definitely be interested! Thanks!
> Most of my fabrics came from Fabricland which is a Canadian store. One thing I have noticed over the years is fabric patterns seem to run in themes and different themes each year. One year it was fantasy and there were fabrics with castles, dragons, unicorns etc. Another year was space, spaceships, planets, sky, airplanes etc. Then for boys, trucks of all sizes and types, race cars, roadways etc. Another year sports, then skulls. Of course there is always different patterns but many of the fabrics are theme related. I learned early on to buy up what I thought people would be interested in because it never failed that everyone would want something after it was no longer available. :lol:
> 
> I could open my own fabric store with the fabrics I have. My walk in closet has not been walk in for many years because it is full of fabric. I will be selling a bunch of it if you are interested.
Click to expand...


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

I thought I posted here yesterday but I guess I clicked something else instead of submit..? :? I dunno why it didn't seem to post, but I feel awkward repeating myself.. even if no one saw what I said :lol:

Well basically, I said Bailyr2, if you ever get fabric with dragons on it, you must let me know so I can see it! :lol: I absolutely love dragons. My childhood adoration for them was reignited last year when I first watched How to Train Your Dragon. Depending on the particular design, I would probably buy another bag or tunnel from your shop if it had dragons on it  I just had to put that out there 

Also, I scanned through this thread again, and saw something I somehow missed before... the pics of Spike splatting on you! How precious! 

**Edited to ad: I brought all that up because dragon fabric was briefly mentioned here, and I thought, "Do want!" :lol: Just so you know I didn't start spouting about them out of nowhere :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## baileyr2

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> I thought I posted here yesterday but I guess I clicked something else instead of submit..? :? I dunno why it didn't seem to post, but I feel awkward repeating myself.. even if no one saw what I said :lol:
> 
> Well basically, I said Bailyr2, if you ever get fabric with dragons on it, you must let me know so I can see it! :lol: I absolutely love dragons. My childhood adoration for them was reignited last year when I first watched How to Train Your Dragon. Depending on the particular design, I would probably buy another bag or tunnel from your shop if it had dragons on it  I just had to put that out there
> 
> Also, I scanned through this thread again, and saw something I somehow missed before... the pics of Spike splatting on you! How precious!
> 
> **Edited to ad: I brought all that up because dragon fabric was briefly mentioned here, and I thought, "Do want!" :lol: Just so you know I didn't start spouting about them out of nowhere :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, I do have access to these fabrics:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/prod ... _10050839a
http://www.han****fabrics.com/M--39-Lis ... ewprod.htm 
Or if there is any dragon fabric you can find on etsy, you could always have it shipped to me, I would knock some $ off the price of whatever you bought, and sew you whichever bag you wanted 

And thanks about Spike! I knew I would like having him, but I completely underestimated how much and how fast we would bond. It's insane


----------



## baileyr2

So the Ferret Nation arrived today!! It was supposed to be the 142, but was the 182. I was thinking about returning it, but after putting it together, it still seems really stable, so I'm going to hang on to it. It is so nice though!! I am in love. I didn't put the loft in yet because I don't have a liner sewn for it, but I will be putting that in by this weekend. I also ordered some new fabric (mainly Christmas), but I also found the _cutest_ hedgehog fabric by the amazing Michael Miller. It should be arriving today and it is to die for! Here's a link in case anyone is interested:
http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.asp ... 555c4dc2d8
I also found some cute alien/outerspace fabric as well as some super-cute dino fabric (I'm a little obsessed with dinos, all my highschoolers think I'm insane haha). I forsee a lot of sewing in my immediate future. If only school weren't starting next Monday :shock:


----------



## panda

love love LOVE the fabric.. super adorable.


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks! I saw it and had no choice but to buy some haha.


----------



## baileyr2

Well, here's the ferret nation:








It is love!! I am going to try a loft one the vinyl tubing arrives next week. Hopefully Spike will like it! I also just bought some new halloween and christamas fabric yesterday. I'm really excited to make some holiday liners and bags for him. 
I also found a line on another baby hedgie being surrendered on cl, so I might "accidentally" be getting another boy :lol: I know he would have to be quarantined for a month, which means he could not occupy the bottom story of the fn, right? Would he need to be in a separate room or just across the room? Thanks (and cross your fingers for me!!)
Rachel


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Love your set up, I have an FN also and want to try weaving fabric like that  The only thing is I have to get some clear vinyl first and sandwich it first cause sometimes my boy hedgie likes to poop on the wall when he misses the mark and that way I can wipe it....gross but funny too lol Ty for posting the pic, very inspiring


----------



## baileyr2

Thanks! I know someone else on here did it, and I thought it was genius, so I had to  I was going to sew a cover for it to help keep heat in, but this is easier and I won't have to move it around whenever I want in. I guess I should be glad that my Spike is a pretty neat pooper, huh? He always goes on his wheel or in his litter box. He's such a good little boy, not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## Nancy

Hedgieonboard said:


> Love your set up, I have an FN also and want to try weaving fabric like that  The only thing is I have to get some clear vinyl first and sandwich it first cause sometimes my boy hedgie likes to poop on the wall when he misses the mark and that way I can wipe it....gross but funny too lol Ty for posting the pic, very inspiring


Instead of using fabric, use patterned plastic. The dollar stores and other places sell plastic place mats that work great and easy to clean. I used them for our ferrets for years before the hedgehogs got the FN. For ferrets they were ideal for keeping their litter contained in the cage.

If you need to block off a side or the back to hold heat in, you can also use clear plastic which allows the light to come through but holds the heat. They sell heavy very clear plastic by the yard at fabric stores and some Walmarts. You can also buy patterned plastic that is meant for table clothes, also at the fabric stores.


----------



## baileyr2

So I just bought Spike this adorable ferret bed: http://www.ferret.com/item/ferretopia-c ... ck/650261/ It will be so cute with all of his ocean-themed stuff! I was going to try to sew one, but then I decided to be lazy with school starting back tomorrow :shock: I've still got to finish getting my classroom ready and all I want to do is sew stuff for Spike. It's a problem


----------



## hanhan27

I adore that hedgie fabric! I want some now :lol:


----------



## baileyr2

hanhan27 said:


> I adore that hedgie fabric! I want some now :lol:


Isn't it completely awesome?? I just had to buy it


----------



## CourtneyFaye

baileyr2 said:


> Thanks! I saw it and had no choice but to buy some haha.


I have the same dino fabric! Even though my hedgie will be a girl I couldn't resist buying it! :lol:


----------



## baileyr2

CourtneyFaye said:


> baileyr2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I saw it and had no choice but to buy some haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same dino fabric! Even though my hedgie will be a girl I couldn't resist buying it! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I totally have a thing for dinosaurs  Makes me glad Spike's a boy, but girls can like dinos too haha.


----------

